# Pressure washing vinyl siding



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I have a house that I need to repaint all the trim and soffit areas.I also need to clean the vinyl siding. What is the best cleaner that I can clean offthe black moldy areas without harming the sheen on the vinyl siding? Do you think tsp would harm the siding?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Also is there a solution I can use to bring back a more new look to the siding?


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Why don't you just sub this work out?


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Why don't you just sub this work out?


It's a small house and I need to power wash the trim work anyway.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

KrudKutter makes a house wash now, and I want you to use it and report the results to me.
Seriously, their other products are kickass and I would imagine this stuff will also be worth it. The vinyl will brighten up on its own once you remove the chalky top layer, is it really chalky now?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I used a krud cutter cleaner once, it was no good in my opinion. Yet another product that claimed to be able to clean mildew and failed miserably.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

operator error obviously.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Sure, why not. I have not found any off the shelf cleaners that remove mildew without the addition of bleach so far. I keep coming back to JoMax with bleach added regardless of what I have tried so far (Krud Cutter, Benjamin Moore cleaning products, and another product line I have forgotten).


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> KrudKutter makes a house wash now, and I want you to use it and report the results to me.
> Seriously, their other products are kickass and I would imagine this stuff will also be worth it. The vinyl will brighten up on its own once you remove the chalky top layer, is it really chalky now?


No it's not to bad, just a little dull. Yeah if it didn't have spots of black mold on it I think any soap would work, I just needs to strong enough to get those off. I just didn't want to leave the surface dull.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> No it's not to bad, just a little dull. Yeah if it didn't have spots of black mold on it I think any soap would work, I just needs to strong enough to get those off. I just didn't want to leave the surface dull.



If it is tough mildew stains I will go for the chlorine at my local pool supply outlet.
Bleach is chlorine's ugly sister.
If you don't want to risk dulling the sheen with harsh chemicals a brisk brushing works very well...for your $10.00 an hour helper.


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

plainpainter said:


> Why don't you just sub this work out?


Because no one will pay you 6k to wash a house.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Jomax and bleach for me too.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> If it is tough mildew stains I will go for the chlorine at my local pool supply outlet.
> Bleach is chlorine's ugly sister.
> If you don't want to risk dulling the sheen with harsh chemicals a brisk brushing works very well...for your $10.00 an hour helper.
> 
> ...


So there is a diff in pool chlorine and bleach? Have you used this yourself?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> So there is a diff in pool chlorine and bleach? Have you used this yourself?


Pool chlorine is more concentrated than regular bleach you buy at the store. I was turned onto the idea in s. Florida where the mold and pool stores are widely available.
Good stuff that works quickly.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I have used Krud Kutter with good results on streaked gutters and have also used it on my house's vinyl siding with good results. Usually if I have alot of black mildew stains I'll pre-spray them with bleach using a garden sprayer, no problems yet.


----------



## roccofella (Mar 1, 2009)

Clorox and some Dawn dishsoap


----------



## Quaid? (Mar 13, 2009)

im also a big fan of krud kutter. if you follow the directions and let it sit for the right amount of time, it can get the mildew off. i also tested it on a lot of surfaces that didnt need to get washes (like some Trex decking, stairways, brick, etc), let it sit and dry worst case scenario style, and it didnt stain or discolor any of it, thats what sold it for me


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

roccofella said:


> Clorox and some Dawn dishsoap


If this is a one time deal then this is your easiest answer. Your best option would be a commercial mix with the appropriate surfacant and rinse aids mixed with chlorine. 

Both household bleach and pool chlorine are the same thing - sodium hypochlorite. The household bleach is a concentration around 6% and pool chlorine is twice that. The stronger your mix the less diluted the bleach is when it is run through your pressure washer.

The Bleach/Dawn will do it but you should be more concerned with that "dull" vinyl. That is oxidation and if you use anything of any type of pressure you will leave pressure marks and screw up the siding.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

johnpaint said:


> Also is there a solution I can use to bring back a more new look to the siding?


Try this: http://eacochem.com/pdf/productdata/Cleansol.pdf


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I wonder how the Turtle Wax car wash would work, I think it has a little wax mixed in so it should leave more of a sheen and repel water more.


----------

